# kettenschmiere an der regenjacke abmachen



## xbishopx (7. August 2007)

hallo,
ich habe eine regenjacke von marmott.
so ähnlich:






das material ist aus GoreTex PacLight.

ich habe seit ca. 1 monat an der schulter schwarze flecken vom schloss dran,welches offensichtlichig kontakt mit der kette hatte.
kann mir jmd. sagen,wie ich diese schmierstoffe der kette, von meiner regenjacke beseitigen kann?


----------



## polo (7. August 2007)

klingt banal, könnte aber helfen: mit einem für goremembrane geeigneten produkt (nikwax, grangers) waschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. August 2007)

hatte ich auch mal an einer paclite und hab die dann in die chemische wäscherei gegeben.

sah danach aus, wie neu. für 12 .


----------



## xbishopx (8. August 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hatte ich auch mal an einer paclite und hab die dann in die chemische wäscherei gegeben.
> 
> sah danach aus, wie neu. für 12 .



greift das nich die membran an???


----------



## polo (8. August 2007)

reinigung würde ich eher nicht machen. man sollte membranjacken eh öfter waschen (anleitung wird's auf der marmotseite geben) und imprägnieren. wenn's das nicht tut, dann zu einer reinigung, aber vorher das mit marmot abklären und darauf achten, daß die reinigung mit membranjacken erfahrung hat und daß die jacke gut gespült wird. außerdem: ist doch ne sportjacke...


----------



## polo (8. August 2007)

nachtrag: marmot zu reinigen inner reinigung:


> If necessary, grease can be spot cleaned at the dry cleaners and then sprayed with any non-silicone spray (z-pel) - but do NOT dry clean the whole garment.


----------



## stay_anonym (8. August 2007)

Also ich nutze gegen Kettenschmiere immer das folgende Produkt:
Sil Oxi mit Reinigungbenzin speziell vs.Ãl und Fett (SprÃ¼hdose)
Geht vom Feinsten. Sollte wohl auch nicht die Membran angreifen.
Das Produkt gibt es in jedem gut gefÃ¼hrten Drogerie Markt fÃ¼r bis 5â¬.


----------



## xbishopx (8. August 2007)

danke danke für die tips,aber das mit der reinigung fällt flach,dazu vertrau ich einfach nicht genug in die reinigung. zudem war die jacke scheiß teuer und das is mir dann zu heikel.
ich werd das spray ma ausprobieren, was hoffentlich klappt,denn der fleck ist schon ein wenig lnger dadrin.

mir wurde mal erzählt,dass butter helfen soll, kennt sich da jmd aus? hab angst,dass dann ein großer fettfleck kleben bleibt


----------



## x-rossi (8. August 2007)

ist schon lustig. in diesem thread war ich wohl der einzige, der sich seine scheißteure paclite hat in der chemischen reinigung wieder herstellen lassen und mit dem ergebnis mehr als zufrieden ist.

mensch, wir schreiben bald das jahr 2008 - ihr glaubt doch wohl wirklich nicht dass die leute in der chemischen trottel sind? die wissen über stoffe und membranen wahrscheinlich mehr, als wir alle zusammen. das ist deren tageschgeschäft.

geht mit den klamotten hin und deutet an dass ihr an dem guten stück hängt und wisst dass die membranen nur spezifische mittelchen aushalten. die nehmen sowas schon ernst.

oder vertraut auf butter.


----------



## polo (8. August 2007)

keine ahnung, wie ich auf die idee kommen konnte, daß hersteller von membran (mahnt zur vorsicht) und jacke (sagt: nullinger) mehr ahnung haben könnten als eine reinigung...
ansonsten sollte klar sein, daß man mit butter ein brot schmiert, einen kuchen backt oder eine sauce montiert, aber keine jacke reinigt


----------



## xbishopx (9. August 2007)

polo schrieb:


> ansonsten sollte klar sein, daß man mit butter ein brot schmiert, einen kuchen backt oder eine sauce montiert, aber keine jacke reinigt



aber mit salz bekommt man ja auch rotweinflecke aus dem teppich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (9. August 2007)

das hat mich auch noch nie überzeugt. aber zur butter: ich verstehe die logik nicht? wie soll man mit fett eine fettdreckmischung entfernen? und wenn's funktonieren sollte, hat man dann da halt immer noch fett - genau das, was man an einer membranjacke vermeiden will.
hast die sie jetzt endlich mal normal mit grangers oder so gewaschen?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. August 2007)

xbishopx schrieb:


> aber mit salz bekommt man ja auch rotweinflecke aus dem teppich....



...und am Ende vom Regenbogen steht ein Topf voll Goldmünzen .


----------



## alöx (9. August 2007)

Ist Salz nicht eigentlich ein guter Fixierer?


----------



## stay_anonym (9. August 2007)

@x-rossi:
bitte geh nicht so blauäugig durchs leben.
gut du bist mit dem ergebnis zufrieden.
trotzdem weißt du nicht WIE die reinigung den fleck oder was auch immer wegbekommen hat.
denen ist es doch egal ob die membran sich bsp.weiise mit weichspüler oder anderen chemikalien vollsaugt und sie somit weniger atmungsaktiv ist.
hauptsache für die ist, der kunde ist zufrieden, denn es "sieht doch wieder schön aus"
sind wir mal ehrlich...scheiß auf nen fleck.. die funktion ist mir viel wichtiger...
in eine reinigung / fremden menschen würde ich mein zeug nicht anvertrauen, außer ich bekomme vorher schriftlich, dass die funktion im nachhinein noch die gleiche wie vorher ist.

@butter: klingt nmach blödsinn. aber angst, dass der fett fleck nicht mehr rausgeht ist auch schwachsinn.... wie gesagt: gegen fettflecken hilft auch das SIL Oxi Spray mit Reinigungsbenzin.

Einen Tipp noch zum Spray: 
Das Reinigungsbenzin reinigt zwar den Fleck, also die Schmiere, jedoch hast du dann ggf. einen Benzinfleck (sieht blasser aus), welchen du durch einen Waschgang in z.B. der Waschmaschine mit Pulver für starkverschmutze Teile (also mehr Waschpulvwer als gewohnt) IMMER und JEDERZEIT rauswaschen kannst.


----------



## soulslight (9. August 2007)

durch einen Waschgang in z.B. der Waschmaschine mit Pulver für starkverschmutze Teile (also mehr Waschpulvwer als gewohnt) IMMER und JEDERZEIT rauswaschen kannst.[/QUOTE]

membranjacken nie aber auch nie mit normalem waschpulver waschen!!!!
seife, waschpulver verstopft die membran und macht die atmungsaktivität zunichte. was dann hilft sind viele klarwaschgänge um die seife wieder raus zu kriegen!


----------



## mhetl (9. August 2007)

Das mit dem Salz und Rotweinflecken dürfte nur funktionieren wenn der Rotwein gerade den Teppich berührt hat. Zur Jacke, probier es echt mit Reinigungsbenzin, habe so meine Gore Jacke mit Windstopper auch Kettenfettfrei bekommen. Mit der Reinigung. Ich denke es gibt Reinigungen dei kennen sich auch mit moderenen Fasern aus, aber vielleicht ist genau eine da um die Ecke, die eine solche Jacke, noch nie in der Hand hatten und sie behandeln wie jede Andere. Aber auch egal, bisher, hab ich jeden Fleck aus meiner gore bekommen. Immer wieder mit dem selben Produkt, SIL Waschbenzin.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (9. August 2007)

soulslight schrieb:


> membranjacken nie aber auch nie mit normalem waschpulver waschen!!!!
> seife, waschpulver verstopft die membran und macht die atmungsaktivität zunichte. was dann hilft sind viele klarwaschgänge um die seife wieder raus zu kriegen!


quatsch.
1. waschmittel (ohne weichspüler) + 2x spülen => fett + dreck + schweiß raus
2. z.b. nikwax tech wash => reste waschmittel raus
3. nach bedarf einwaschimprägnierung
sollte man regelmäßig machen.
gruß,
waschweib


----------



## soulslight (9. August 2007)

@ polo: jojo, schon mal probiert? das einzige was wirklich hilft ist zusätzlich zum nikwax waschmittel mehrfach klarspülen. und weichspüler ist sowieso tabu.


----------



## polo (9. August 2007)

ja, seit jahrzehnten. wird auch so von gore, event und diversen herstellern empfohlen.


----------



## soulslight (9. August 2007)

tja, kann ich nur erinnern von den vetretern immer darauf hingewiesen worden zu sein ja kein normales waschmittel zu verwenden. wird dann wohl ein merchandising-gack gewesen sein.


----------



## stay_anonym (10. August 2007)

also: normales waschmittel ist kein tabu.
natürlich nehme ich trotzdem immer son spezi zeugs....son gel
weichspüler ist tabu, das ist klar.


----------



## JoJo_79 (19. August 2007)

Ich hab heut was gelesen, was interessant sein könnte:

Quelle: http://www.gronaushop.de/html/t3000.htm

Tip: Biker und Segler verschmutzen sich gelegentlich ihre Jacken und Hosen
an Ketten und stark gefetteten Scharnieren. Das Wichtigste vorab: Je schneller
die Schmiere entfernt wird, je größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß keine Flecke
zurückbleiben.

Bitte träufeln Sie auf das trockene !!! Material direkt auf den Fleck reichlich
konzentriertes Geschirrspülmittel und rubbeln die Stelle mit dem Fleck kräftig
zwischen den Fingern, bis sich die Verschmutzung restlos gelöst hat. Bei
kräftigem Obermaterial können Sie auch eine Nagelbürste zuhilfe nehmen.
Anschließend mit reichlich Wasser ausspülen und nötigenfalls das Bekleidungs-
stück komplett waschen.


----------

